
Statistical Analysis of Baby Names - sethbannon
http://www.waitbutwhy.com/2013/12/how-to-name-baby.html
======
byoung2
It's pretty mind-blowing that in 2012 there were more girls given the name
Yaretzi or Teagan than Erica or Tiffany.

